# Bailey #27 trabsitional



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey guys, this is my bailey #27 transitional plane. The first 2 pictures are of it in its as found condition. I took the whole thing apart and.... Yes..... Sanded the wood. I bathed the metal in 3 different solvents, and then sanded and put highlights around the edges of the metal... I also took the blade back to its original steel. I then applied a natural finish oil to it 3 times and then applied 3 coats of clear coat. I sanded the screw heads to make them shine and I brought the brass back into the depth wheel in the back. Yes I know... I totally destroyed this plane. I took any value it had and burned it. However. I'm 17 and collect them, my 8 year old brother helped me with the whole thing an loved it. So it was worth it to me. He loved the experience and in the end I handed the plane to him and told him he could keep it. To me that's worth more then money could buy. And I know that this isn't worth much anyway. Let me know what you guys think! Thanks!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

This is a restoration please stop by and look!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

This cleaned up well. It may not be deemed collectable any more, but I think it looks spruced up and ready to be used. :thumbsup:

Nice touch to have the younger brother help and then give him the plane. Now all you have to do is teach him how to use it. :icon_smile:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> This cleaned up well. It may not be deemed collectable any more, but I think it looks spruced up and ready to be used. :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice touch to have the younger brother help and then give him the plane. Now all you have to do is teach him how to use it. :icon_smile:


Thanks Dave! And ya probably not but that's not what it's about with this plane. We will defiantly get it out and use it some. I'm sure soon he will be using it the same as I do!


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

looks good. Funny, I'm 55 and collect them. Most of the ones I collect are restored. I know more guys that collect restored planes than original, so I think the wives tale about restored planes have no value is a bit of a myth.

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

timetestedtools said:


> looks good. Funny, I'm 55 and collect them. Most of the ones I collect are restored. I know more guys that collect restored planes than original, so I think the wives tale about restored planes have no value is a bit of a myth.
> 
> Keep 'em coming.


Thank you! And hmm sounds like it could be true. I'd rather have this one then the original. Also if you go to my page there should be a photo album of some of my plane I have a huge collection. Take a look let me know what you think!


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

timetestedtools said:


> looks good. Funny, I'm 55 and collect them. Most of the ones I collect are restored. I know more guys that collect restored planes than original, so I think the wives tale about restored planes have no value is a bit of a myth.
> 
> Keep 'em coming.


Interesting. I spent today planing the sides of an Ohio Tool Co. 28" jointer to remove all the finish and smooth out the nicks in the wood. I have a #29 transtional (JJ it's 5" longer and ¼" wider than yours. So there!) which I have just run through the evaporust. I am looking at repainting the frame and lever cap, and I may refresh the finish rather than stripping it off completely. I know this destroys their collectible value, and I don't care. I use these planes, I don't let them sit around on my mantel. (My wife wants to remove the mantel, anyway.) Besides, I bought all of my wooden planes for less than $25 each. What more is a collector going to pay me? If I got one in really bad shape, I might just take Patrick Leach's advice and use it to keep warm on a cold night. I have seen some planes being offered in totally unusable condition, for much more than they are worth. Who buys that crap?

BTW, do you think JJ's been bit by the plane bug? :laughing:


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I think collectors would consider cleaning up and sharpening OK, but not repainting or refinishing. But those guys are probably just plane snobbish.:blink::smile:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Woodwart said:


> Interesting. I spent today planing the sides of an Ohio Tool Co. 28" jointer to remove all the finish and smooth out the nicks in the wood. I have a #29 transtional (JJ it's 5" longer and ¼" wider than yours. So there!) which I have just run through the evaporust. I am looking at repainting the frame and lever cap, and I may refresh the finish rather than stripping it off completely. I know this destroys their collectible value, and I don't care. I use these planes, I don't let them sit around on my mantel. (My wife wants to remove the mantel, anyway.) Besides, II bought all of my wooden planes for less than $25 each. What more is a collector going to pay me? If I got one in really bad shape, I might just take Patrick Leach's advice and use it to keep warm on a cold night. I have seen some planes being offered in totally unusable condition, for much more than they are worth. Who buys that crap?
> 
> BTW, do you think JJ's been bit by the plane bug? :laughing:


Sounds like fun! Myn are all shelf peices for now.mabey someday when I need one ill get it out. I have 3 or 4 users but there nothing special.... And I apologize if I'm being annoying I just got really excited. I also discoverd every plane I got that day was pre 1870... Every single one except for 3. A howland and co. When prison labor was still used.... L&iJ white.... 1830-44 E nutting...1840-1866 I got really excited sorry if I was being annoying lol.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

No, you're not being annoying! It's quite fun to share your enthusiasm.:thumbsup:


----------

